# Bengal Tiger



## ClarkKent (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a Bengal Tiger that I had photographed in a wildlife refuge park near St. Louis Missouri.  Behind him is a snow scene in which was added post processing.  I entered in a digital class A in an area photography club and got an award.  So I decided to post it here to get some feedback.  Any Opinions???  Its a refuge dedicated to rescueing "big cats".  C/C welcome, and thanks for looking!


----------



## SpaceNut (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks a bit hungry, how did you avoid from getting eaten?? Did he know you were there?? I like winter scenes and you captured him well. Next time we take a road trip we'll have to go to St Louis & you'll have to take me to this refuge! I'm anxious to visit it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 10, 2006)

Ummm.. Yeah, You're not foolin' anyone.


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 10, 2006)

SpaceNut said:
			
		

> Looks a bit hungry, how did you avoid from getting eaten?? Did he know you were there?? I like winter scenes and you captured him well. Next time we take a road trip we'll have to go to St Louis & you'll have to take me to this refuge! I'm anxious to visit it. Thanks for sharing!




He was behind a cage! And he looked at me, didn't see any meet on my bones and said, he aint worth it.  The falling snow was post processing in photoshop?


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 10, 2006)

You did well in exchanging the background and adding the snow but his feet give it away. No trails, and the feet are a bit blurry and milky. But all in all I must say it is a nice photo and you put him into some nice surroundings. Certainly nicer than a cage, I must say!

(Poor tigers in cages, makes me think of those in Eberswalde Zoo that I tried - very much in vain - to capture in a photo but only ended with BLOOPERS :roll: ...)


----------



## chris82 (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW,Wow and double wah wah wee wee!


----------



## bantor (Nov 10, 2006)

"...and instead of a gaurd dog, they had a bloody great bangel tiger!" -waynes world 2

great post work!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 10, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> WOW,Wow and double wah wah wee wee!


 
Yeah, exactly what he said!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2006)

Clark- your skill and imagination are greatly improving. Has an artistic quality to it.  I was so proud to see the great score this photo received.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 10, 2006)

Nicely done Clark.  congrats on the award .  You deserve it.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 12, 2006)

How did I miss this shot?? posted 2 days ago!

I am so in love with that shot


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the nice and wonderful comments.  I needed to spend a little more time on ps on this, but was very limited, and I thought it turned out good for the limited time i spent on it.  Thanks again!


----------

